# The Car Parts Farm Yard Northamptonshire (part 1) - Aug 14



## Northantz_Urbex (Aug 19, 2014)

A exploring buddy came across this walking his dog i have no clue which village its part of as its in the middle of no where in Northants, a very very old place it must have been un-habitable for at least 40-50 years and im guessing it was built around 1600s to early 1700s the house itself has nothing left internally you can make out which room was which inside but its crumbling down badly. The best parts to this farm is the masses of vintage car parts and farming machinery still there theres 3 vintage tractors too rotting away a combined harvester buried in the over growth and loads of other machinery. I have put this down as part 1 as it was getting late and it started raining and we didn't get to picture much of the main stuff in all the numerous barns, sheds and stables around the farm.











































































































Thats part 1 cleared up, in part two which ill get up by weekend the name will be more apparent also some better quality pics as it turned in to a rush job half way through on the last visit, thanks for looking


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Aug 19, 2014)

looks an interesting place


----------



## brickworx (Aug 19, 2014)

The house is proper rotten...love it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2014)

The house looks dodgy but great wallpaper in pic 9,looking forward to part 2.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 20, 2014)

Brilliant, theres some lovely light in there!


----------



## Big Bill (Aug 25, 2014)

Cracking little explore, looks a good place to look around


----------



## kath77 (Aug 26, 2014)

Love old farms, great stuff cant wait for part 2


----------



## Chris_ (Sep 4, 2014)

Northantz_Urbex said:


> A exploring buddy came across this walking his dog i have no clue which village its part of as its in the middle of no where in Northants, a very very old place it must have been un-habitable for at least 40-50 years and im guessing it was built around 1600s to early 1700s the house itself has nothing left internally you can make out which room was which inside but its crumbling down badly. The best parts to this farm is the masses of vintage car parts and farming machinery still there theres 3 vintage tractors too rotting away a combined harvester buried in the over growth and loads of other machinery. I have put this down as part 1 as it was getting late and it started raining and we didn't get to picture much of the main stuff in all the numerous barns, sheds and stables around the farm.
> 
> Im from northampton and looking for some places to explore have any suggestions for me?


----------

